# Feeling Overwhelmed, Separated for several years, Need to sell marital home, money issues



## Divorcing1 (May 21, 2019)

We are married 20+ years. Seperated and living apart in different states for several year. I live in marital home and pay mortgage and related home expenses. No minor children. No divorce complaints yet filed in NJ. We have been slow to finalize a Marital Separation Agreement. I could file without marital separation agreement I suppose, pro se no attorney and let the chips fall where they please. I have court forms to file complaint, etc. pro se.

Marital assets include Marital Home with mortgage, about $100K-125K non liquid investments. My ex has taken all personal items.

I am at a point that I just want this to be over. Liquid cash is a problem. Was out of work for 8 weeks due to Covid with no compensation. I've returned to work but cash flow is slow due to 100% commission sales. House recently had a handyman punchlist of 25 items completed. House still requires some carpet replacement and fresh coat of paint inside before putting on market.

Bills are backing up. Any advice on expediting things and getting funding to bridge from now until house is sold?


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

The home is probably worth a lot more now with today's hot real estate market.

Why not refinance and pull some money out of the existing equity to finance the bills until it's sold?

Also, given the hot market due to low inventory, if you can't afford paint and carpeting, why not list the house without doing the work?


----------



## Tex X (May 17, 2017)

These are questions a good realtor could easily help you with. Yes the market in most areas is red hot right now, and it is currently the norm for houses to sell above list, no inspection, and multiple offers with cash as a cherry on top. That's best case scenario obviously, but it is definitely a seller's market. If paint and carpet is an issue you could either a) sell it as is and price the listing accordingly or b) offer a paint and carpet allowance as part of the sale. At any rate you should be able to get top dollar right now. Do you have a realtor yet?


----------



## Divorcing1 (May 21, 2019)

Tex X said:


> These are questions a good realtor could easily help you with. Yes the market in most areas is red hot right now, and it is currently the norm for houses to sell above list, no inspection, and multiple offers with cash as a cherry on top. That's best case scenario obviously, but it is definitely a seller's market. If paint and carpet is an issue you could either a) sell it as is and price the listing accordingly or b) offer a paint and carpet allowance as part of the sale. At any rate you should be able to get top dollar right now. Do you have a realtor yet?


No realator retained. But one is selected. Haven't yet had one inside my home yet. 

Also as far as refinancing I already did so about 12 mos ago (not easy with the ex involved), but still it would be a longshot to refinance again. 

$$$ cash for filing. cash for maintaining in the short term (3 mos) is going to be an issue. 

Any further advice?

thanks.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Get housemates.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Divorcing1 said:


> We are married 20+ years. Seperated and living apart in different states for several year. I live in marital home and pay mortgage and related home expenses. No minor children. No divorce complaints yet filed in NJ. We have been slow to finalize a Marital Separation Agreement. I could file without marital separation agreement I suppose, pro se no attorney and let the chips fall where they please. I have court forms to file complaint, etc. pro se.
> 
> Marital assets include Marital Home with mortgage, about $100K-125K non liquid investments. My ex has taken all personal items.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that upgrades in the home don't always add to the sale price, so some renos may be better off not done or the time and money spent may be inconsequential.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Trident said:


> Get housemates.


Good idea, if she's close to a university.
If I owned a house, I would rent a couple of rooms to a couple of Evangelical youths.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Personally, I would list it as is. If you live in a hot area you'll get more of what you're asking for without the headache of renovations. People are having betting wars right now!

Get a realtor to tell you how much you can sell it for.

Get a WFH (work from home) job for extra cash. Plenty of those right now.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Divorcing1 said:


> about $100K-125K non liquid investments.


Liquidate what you need to pay the bills to current. Liquidate what will net you the least penalty possible, but get the bills paid up.



Divorcing1 said:


> No realator retained. But one is selected. Haven't yet had one inside my home yet.


Is there a reason for the delay? Paint and carpet isn't a reason in this market unless what you got going on is old and nasty.


----------

